
Silicon Valley has been humbled. But its schemes are as dangerous as ever - cyphunk
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/02/silicon-valley-humbled-schemes-dangerous
======
cyphunk
New industry comes along and their tycoons take the seats from the older. That
seems to be a truism as old as capitalism. So this one half of the basis of
the article I feel is obvious. About the other half, Mozorov is right,
everyone has turned on SV. But it's not just that... technology in general has
become the boogie-man-under-the-bed for the left in the same way that gay
marriage is for the right ("my children can't think without their phones"
"phone use fires of the same thing in the brain as sex and drugs").

